# C Richtig lernen für Anfänger ?!



## BlueEagel (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

Nicht gleich mäkkern ich hab schon gegoogelt und mich auch hier im Forum umgeschaut, aber nichts gescheites gefunden.

Ich würde gerne "C" Lernen finde aber überwiegend nur C/C++ oder C# Tutorials oder Anleitungen wo man semtliche Grundkenntnise schon vorraussetzt.

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da vielleicht 1-2 seiten empfhelen könnt oder bücher die für meine 0 kenntnisse idial sind.

Lernen will ich es für meine ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsendtwicklung.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. 

LG BlueEagle


----------



## deepthroat (23. Februar 2009)

Hi.

Z. B. hier http://www.hs-augsburg.de/~sandman/c_von_a_bis_z/

Gruß


----------



## Mizi Mace (23. Februar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,

oder als Download:

http://download.galileo-press.de/openbook/c_von_a_bis_z/galileocomputing_c_von_a_bis_z.zip

Gruss
Mizi


----------



## Bexx (24. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich habe auch erst vor kurzem (vor 6 Wochen) meine Ausbildung als Fachinformatikerin
angefangen und ich habe mir das Ebook C in 21 Tagen runtergeladen (kostenlos).

Da ist von Array bis Zeigerarithmetik alles haarklein beschrieben und wenn du dich wirklich daran hälst und jeden Tag ein Kapitel bearbeitest, dann bist du nach einem Monat auf jeden Fall schonmal mit den Basics ausgerüstet.

Und du musst natürlich den Stoff regelmäßig wiederholen, - keine Frage.
Mach dich mal mit dem Buch vetraut und berichte doch einfach mal wie du es findest.


Schöne Grüße von der Saar....


----------

